# Mounting and fine tuning joints



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

Now that I have my track up and running, it's time to mount and fine tune the joints. Most of my joints are good, but I do have some that aren't as smooth as I would like them. So what process do you recommend? Mount than fix, fix then mount, or fix as I mount?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I fixed before mounting. Then found I had to fix again after mounting. I'll fix as I mount next time.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Been there - did that!

I use the plumbers level kit as I work my tracks now. (A pocket full of change. Today it's cheaper than buying washers or spacers!)

If you ever move your track - all that adjustment can also be lost. Even if you have a pulley lift system or a hinge mounted wall track.


----------

